# Using fasoracetam for phenibut/ baclofen withdrawal



## yaniv1512 (Sep 19, 2011)

Just to let u know....after 4 weeks uses of phenibut ( 3 weeks 600mg , and 1 week too fast tapering+ baclofen ) then 20mg baclofen once a day for 2 days, then 2 days 10mg baclofen with Fasoracetam, and now 2 days with only Fasoracetam 3 times a day 10-50 mg subli . Not so helpful !!! There is an anxiety, depression, lack of motivation , waking up every 2 hours when sleeping. Dont know what to do .


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

yaniv1512 said:


> Just to let u know....after 4 weeks uses of phenibut ( 3 weeks 600mg , and 1 week too fast tapering+ baclofen ) then 20mg baclofen once a day for 2 days, then 2 days 10mg baclofen with Fasoracetam, and now 2 days with only Fasoracetam 3 times a day 10-50 mg subli . Not so helpful !!! There is an anxiety, depression, lack of motivation , waking up every 2 hours when sleeping. Dont know what to do .


We had several cases here in Sweden, best option seems to tapper it out using Benzodiazepines...

Antipshycotics did show a favourable outcome.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

why does everyone always abuse phenibut and make it look like an evil thing, you wouldnt wanna take benzo everydays because of dependance and withdrawal, same with phenibut, treat good things with respect.


----------

